# Serious Superlite 20 "



## Onichen (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen. 
Mein Großer mit seinen 5 Jahren, 116cm Körpergröße und 51 cm Innenbeinlänge entwächst doch so langsam seinem woom3  (eigentlich ist er ihm meiner Meinung nach schon entwachsen)  Und ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas neuem. Auf der Liste stehen die üblichen Verdächtigen wie zb woom4, kania bzw pyro 20L, eventuell auch das Orbea 20MX Team. 
Jetzt habe ich bei meiner Suche auch dieses Bike gefunden.
https://m.bruegelmann.de/serious-superlite-20-694641.html
Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Bze was haltet ihr davon? 
Werden die Tage mal Bikehändler in der Nähe abklappern mit zb Pyro eventuell auch mal zum bikeboxshop um viele Modelle im Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## wombel74 (17. Juli 2018)

Die Rahmen von Serious werden bei Derby Cycles gefertigt, Focus lässt dort auch fertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (17. Juli 2018)

Bei der Körpergröße/Innenbeinlänge würde ich 20" überspringen und gleich zu einem 24" greifen, bei z.B. Pyro wäre das ein 24S.

Das Serious kann man für 300 kaufen, aber mehr ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Onichen (17. Juli 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bei der Körpergröße/Innenbeinlänge würde ich 20" überspringen und gleich zu einem 24" greifen, bei z.B. Pyro wäre das ein 24S.




Morgen will ich mal zu einem Laden in der Nähe fahren und genau das Pyro 24s mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Habe in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass es einem Jungen mit ähnlichen Maßen wie bei uns gut passt


----------



## Maui Muc (15. August 2020)

Mit einem Rabatt Coupon hab ich das Serious Superlite 20 für 230 € incl. Versand erstanden. Ich muss sagen, dass bei dem Preis der erste Eindruck äußerst positiv ist. Am meisten überrascht mich, dass das angegebene Gewicht ganz gut passt. Mit Pedalen zeigt meine Kofferwaage 8.5 kg.

Während des Zusammenbauens hab ich ein paar Teile auf die Waage gelegt:

Pedale278gKurbel476g130mm; 32ZBashgruard60gInnenlager235g119mmVorbau160g55mm; 25.4mmSattelstütze277g27.2mmSattel273gSchnellspanner54g / 61gLaufräder576g / 863g25mmSchlauch159g / 165gMantel490g / 435g40-406Sattelklemme25gGriffe mit Stopfen113gLenker198g48cmCS-HG41-7ac228g11-28ZFelgenband24g
Mit einer gewöhnlichen Küchenwaage gewogen.


----------



## Maui Muc (22. November 2020)

Auch wenn es das Rad momentan nicht zu kaufen gibt will ich kurz meine Eindrücke schildern. Bei einem Kaufpreis von 230 € bin ich insgesamt recht zufrieden. Die UVP von 500€ wäre mir persönlich zu hoch. Wie ihr der obigen Tabelle gut entnehmen könnt ist der Name _Superlite_ jedenfalls nicht Programm. Für Schrauber ist das Rad aber eine gute Basis, braucht aber noch viel Liebe zum Detail. Wer eine gut gefüllte Teilekiste sein eigen nennt kann noch einiges raus holen.

Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen: 

Den Bashguard sollte man nicht entfernen sonst hält die Kette nicht auf dem Kettenblatt
Eine Einbaubreite von 135mm ist insofern ungünstig da man kaum auf leichte RR Naben zurückgreifen kann
Die Hüllen der Züge waren allesamt arg lang
Junior hat den Daumenschalthebel recht gut angenommen
Die Federn den V-Bremsen waren zu stark vorgespannt
Für ein Kinderrad finde ich den Q-Faktor von 165mm etwas breit
Der Abstand der Streben beträgt ~115mm. Mit einer geeigneten Kurbel lässt sich der Q-Faktor noch reduzieren
Die Kettenlinie läuft bei ~52mm und das Innenlagergehäuse ist 68mm breit
Wenn ich wieder etwas Muße hab verrate ich euch was ich dem Rad hab alles ab angedeihen lassen ...


----------



## giant_r (22. November 2020)

fuer 230 € ist 8,8kg aber doch ein gutes preis gewicht leistungsverhaeltnis.


----------



## tjm_ (22. November 2020)

Maui Muc schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder etwas Muße hab verrate ich euch was ich dem Rad hab alles ab angedeihen lassen ...


Du hast ja nebenan schon dass Vorderrad angedeutet. Also erzähl mal ruhig!

t.


----------

